# What are you doing for Valentine's Day?



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

What are you doing or plan to do for Valentine's Day?

My husband and I started early by going to watch the sunset on the beach in Dunedin yesterday. Here's a photo:


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Going out for dinner at a nice Japanese place.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going to the dentist.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

MIL and FIL watched the baby sat night and sunday so we could have some alone time.  Today we're going to go for a walk, cook dinner together and eat our own version of outback steakhouse's Alice Spring Chicken w/ bacon cheese fries


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Susan, the dentist, really? Ugh.

We are ordering a sushi platter from an excellent Japanese restaurant not too far from my house.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, really.  
First toothache in almost 20 years. It was wisdom teeth _then_...

But reading everyone else's plans will cheer me up.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

That FL sunrise looks awesome!!  In Wisconsin, it's expected to reach 40 here today, which is a true gift in itself.

We celebrated Valentine's Day over the weekend -- I made Thai Shrimp Soup, and we exchanged small gifts.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm going to the dentist.


Hugs, Susan! Hope you find something more fun to do later!

Alle: Your dinner sounds YUMMY.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Nothing...it's DD birthday.  We celebrate her birthday not Valentine's Day.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Eating chocolate


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since I'm single: nothing, except trying to ignore all the 3-S (sappy, silly, stupid) commercials on TV trying to rake in as much money as they can from this contrived holiday (like pretty much every other holiday -- I mean, really, do we need furniture sales in order to "celebrate" Martin Luther King Day?) while rubbing it in the noses of those without significant others.

OK, so what is the Saint Valentine's Day* equivalent for "Bah, Humbug!"?
_____________
* I'll bet most of the people celebrating it aren't even Roman Catholic, just like most of the people who celebrate Saint Patrick's day are neither Irish nor Catholic.**
** Please excuse me, 2011 has sucked enough already for me, so I'm taking it out on all of you happily married people -- if you don't like it, go commiserate with your spousal unit.***
*** Please ignore the preceding footnote, the author was not in full control of his fingers at that time.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to spend the evening with my usual Monday night writers' critique group because it's important to all of us, though I expect a couple of people won't make it there. I cooked a really nice dinner for my family last night instead.

Debra


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Spousal unit NogDog?  You have a way with words.  You should be able to write fantastic greeting cards


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hugs, Nogdog.  I've been feeling some Bah, Humbug too.  I have a spousal unit (lol) but he hasn't been home but maybe 4-5 Valentine's in the 18 years we've been married.

Some girlfriends and I are going to take our kids to Chuck E Cheese, play skee ball and eat pizza.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sitting here in my recliner chair celebrating my release from the hospital late last night after surgery.

There's no place like home.  

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Hugs, Nogdog. I've been feeling some Bah, Humbug too. I have a spousal unit (lol) but he hasn't been home but maybe 4-5 Valentine's in the 18 years we've been married.
> 
> Some girlfriends and I are going to take our kids to Chuck E Cheese, play skee ball and eat pizza.


I will (grudgingly, perhaps?) send out Valentines best wishes to all who are separated from loved ones today -- that may even be worse than being single -- and a special "thank you" to all men/women in military service everywhere who are so separated.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, Nogdog.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike
I hope you feel like your old self soon.  Hospitals may be necessary but they're dreadful places to be in.
Terry


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Studying for tests I have tomorrow...
DH is deployed so its a seperated V-day for us which means no real plans.
I am cooking dinner for my friend making steak! And drinking wine after studying is finished.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I also think Valentine's Day probably means more to people who have kids.


This made me smile -- I never made a big deal out of Valentine's Day _until_ I had a kid. Now she insists on making multiple heart-shaped crafts thingies for everyone she likes, and has been making valentines for every kid in the class for weeks... 

That's one of my minor pet peeves, actually. School rules say that they don't have to bring in valentines, but if they do, they have to have one for every kid in the class. I understand that otherwise the not-popular kids might have their feelings hurt, but is it really any kinder to delay that kind of brutal social reality until high school? Is it really that great to teach kids to be hypocrites in third grade?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a cupcake. Besides that, nothing. I have homework to do and my boyfriend has class all evening. *sigh*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My sweetheart wife and I beat the crowd and had lunch/dinner yesterday at Provino's, our favorite Italian restaurant.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

For NogDog and all the other curmudgeons:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,52789.0.html


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I started Valentine's Day with a coughing attack at 1:40am.... which lasted for a few hours and woke my DH up several times (see having a Valentine isn't all it's cracked up to be).  I finally turned my alarm for work off after 3am when I gave up on getting enough rest to go in for a meeting.

I discovered around 9am when I got an email stating that "the love of my life got me an Amazon gift card" for V-day.... super sweet, but I actually asked for Whale Watching tickets, that the DH missed out on because he invited his dad who didn't give him an answer.  I was hoping the whole thing about missing out on the tickets was a ploy to surprise me.... but I have a feeling it wasn't, kinda bummed.  DH is getting a flying lesson over the SF Bay from me.  

I'm cooking steak, bacon wrapped scallops and asparagus for dinner and DH is making the dessert.  He also sprung for the magnum sized Cook's champagne!

On a really, really good note my Grandma came through her surgery successfully today!  

For those without Valentine's I hope your day is lovely anyways!


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

I got married


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

JMelzer said:


> I got married


Awe! Congratulations!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

When the plumber left Saturday night after clearing the sewer line I turned to Intinst and said Happy Valentine's Day.  We decided that after almost 40 years of marriage, we could handle not doing anything special - having working plumbing was a little more important.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Congrats JMelzer and Jenniebeanses!!!!!  

Loonlover - NOTHING is more romantic than working plumbing- absolutely Nothing!!!!!!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

That's just "plumb" love


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Loonlover - I wasn't being sarcastic.... if it's any consolation, my Vday dinner is getting cold as my hubby fixes our plumbing.... funny the sink only backs up when a "special" dinner is ready and waiting....


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Kindlequeen - I laughed at your comment and agreed.  There is just nothing like having drains that work correctly.  I agree - plumbing seems to know when it is the worst time for it to break down.  Hope your hubby gets it fixed before your special dinner is completely ruined.

Brianna - all I could do was laugh and appreciate your pun.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

JMelzer said:


> I got married


Mega Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL!  Have to agree on the plumbing trumping!

I'm sending hugs and special thoughts for those of you who were alone today, especially those of you with deployed significant others.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Study and work. Though one of my regulars did drop off a card and candy to me thanking me for all that I have been done. Made my day


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

JMelzer said:


> I got married


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I know this is a couple of days late, but my hubby surprised me with this...










I have the best hubby in the world!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice, Angela.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, very very VERY nice there Angela... I can't trump that - though I would LOVE to give my wife a new car (though she'd want something like and BMW X7 :sigh: ).


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome, Angela!  Vroom-Vroom!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I'm coming in pretty late on this thread but what I _did_ for Valentine's Day was have dinner at my favorite restaurant with my hubby. No new car I'm afraid but still a good time.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Angela said:


> I know this is a couple of days late, but my hubby surprised me with this...


And I'm a few days later (been out of town), but oh my goodness, Angela! Your hubby is certainly one of the best in the world!!


----------

